#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Ajuda no hotspot mikrotik v5.20

## leoneoliveira

Pessoal, uso hotspot no servidor mikrotik versao 5.20.
A tela de login hotspot, só vai aparecer pra "visitantes".. 
Todos os clientes "fixos" estão com IP fixo na antena e no meu servidor.. em IP/Hotspot/Ip-Binding, ta cadastrado o MAC+IP em by-passed e no queue simple, crio manual para cada cliente fixo.

Só que na regra queue simple, a que vem com o nome: hs<hotspot> fica 'contando' como se tivesse algum IP usando a net sem estar cadastrado a queue fixa com algum IP.. pois toda hora vejo que está usando e media de 3 a 8 megas.
OBS: a queue dinamica do hotspot "hs<hotspot>" ja está abaixo de todas as queue fixa.

Alguém sabe o porquê dessa queue fica acontecendo isso? Na versão 2.9.27 não fica assim

----------


## leoservice

Pode ser um problema da versão mesmo, o ideal é usar a versão mais nova do Mikrotik, a licença não é cara e vale apena.

Tente gerar log para identificar qual MAC esta passando 

Vendo licença level 4 por 150,00 para PC " nao e pirata"

Abraço
Leonardo Vieira
https://goo.gl/t5Wc1g

----------

